# 1968 GTO AC/Heater inside vacuum line placement schematic



## rlangrid (Mar 31, 2015)

Bringing a 68 GTO back from the grave...currently working on finishing a resto job for underdash and specifically the ac/heater part of the job. I basically have no clue where the ac/heater vacuum lines attach on the assembly...which actuator to which hose etc??. Unit was all in pieces when I got it....have gone through it....now ready to install. Searched thoroughly all forums with no success for the 68 so....my first post is a request of any type of schematic to get me down the road on this ac/heater install. Anyone with a link to the info or if there's a pic available, that's cool too.

Definitely appreciate any pearl drops out there!

Russ


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Do you have the factory manual?
The numbers for the hoses are on the top of the control under the rubber snoot.
On the '67 one hose comes in from the manifold to the control, 2 hoses go to the plenum on the inside and two hoses go to the vac can on the engine side.
Engine vacuum goes on #3, #2 goes on the side of the vac can on the engine side, #1goes on the center of vac can on the engine side, #4 goes on the vac can defroster door (the one closest to the acc. pedal) and #5 goes on the vac can in the center of the plenum.
This is the way they go on the '67, mine was all screwed up running the heater and A/C at the same time.


----------



## rlangrid (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks ......you've given me more info to check out. No shop manual for the rig...got one for a 68 442 but not sympatico. I think from your explaination of the 67, there are still some differences however, your help gave me a couple of additional thoughts to check out.

Appreciate the time!


----------



## sondrassassysayings (Dec 17, 2015)

we bought a 1968 gto was wondering about the heater valve hooks up at


----------

